# New Freestyle Board (+bindings): Arbor Westmark, Skate Banana, Yes Greats, NS Proto?



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Keeping the Custom?

In my opinion get the Westmark. I've ridden the coda and the Arbor shape is just so playful. The Westmark I hear more so (Park system with blunted edges etc.) which is why I'm excited to take it out.

Not keeping the custom? Yikes, that would make it tougher and Maybe I'd go with the Proto?If you have a small mountain then the Westie should be fine.

You can butter with a proto.


----------



## thowi (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks jdang!

Yes, I wanna keep the Custom for slopes and when I need some more pop than the rocker offers.

Glad to hear that you support the Arbor, which is my preference so far!

Any other opinions?

Cheers


----------



## thowi (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh, and what di you guys think about sizing?

Westmark: 153? Or even 150?
Skate Banana: 152?

Union Contact Pro is difficult. I'm in between the sizes. Would M/L be too small for size 10 boots?
Any opinions about Burton Malavita, or Flux DS30?

Thanks all!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

eliminate the skate banana from your list. 

those other boards are all ones I would love to own, the skate banana I would regift or resell immediately without bothering to ride.

sike I already have a proto and it is awesome.

fwiw cartels are not TOO stiff.

I rode k2 uprises with my proto last season, going to use them tomorow for day 1, but then will try out 2012 malavitas on it for day2.

Of the bindings you listed I would only consider the cartels or flux's. Also would consider raiden phantom or blackhawk.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> eliminate the skate banana from your list.
> 
> those other boards are all ones I would love to own, the skate banana I would regift or resell immediately without bothering to ride.


Man, you really hatin' the 'Nana. It is actually a pretty good board, but like all boards has some limitations (which are pretty well known).


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm 145 on a 150, so I'd recommend a 153 easily for you.

Hell, did you ever think about a Blacklist? At that weight and boot size, the Blacklist may be a contender. hell you might not ever take your custom out 

Malavita, cartel, Uprise, Phantom, all seem like good choices.


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

I love my Arbors. I have both the Draft and the Westmark and they are incredible boards.

One other board that you might want to look into is the Rossignol Jibsaw. Had the opportunity to ride it for a few days last season and I was impressed with the performance. Hybrid camber, not too much of a noodle with nice flex, and magnatraction. With the 2012 models going for like $150-$200 i'm tempted to pick one up this season.


----------



## thowi (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks guys!

I settled on the Westmark 153 (blue) now. Yay! Thanks for your help!

Just not quite sure about the bindings yet. (Boots size 10/28.0)

I ruled out the Union Contact Pros, because I'm in between sizes, and maybe it's a bit too soft.
Left are:

1) Nitro/Raiden Phantom (size M)
(+) Light
(-) Air cushions could burst?

2) Burton Malavita Restricted (size M)
(+) Super-Light
(-) Not so responsive?

3) Flux DS30 (size M or L?)
(+) Super-Light
(-) Maybe too soft?

What do you guys think?


----------



## thowi (Nov 4, 2009)

Actually I'm down to Malavita or DS30 now.

Does the Malavita Restricted have anything else than the wing (which I'm sceptical about)?

What do you guys think? Malavita or DS30? Would the DS30 be too soft?
Maybe order both and only keep the one which fits the boots better?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

thowi said:


> Actually I'm down to Malavita or DS30 now.
> 
> Does the Malavita Restricted have anything else than the wing (which I'm sceptical about)?
> 
> ...


You can't go wrong with either, those are both nice bindings. It just comes down to individual features and fit.


----------



## biocmp (Sep 15, 2012)

I love that video. Thanks for posting. Seriously wish I was at that level.


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm having pretty much the same situation, I have a 58 custom from 09 and I'm looking for a flexible board for the park and still decent in jumps. I've been reading a lot and i geeting advice and the arbor westmark or blacklist seems to be a good option. I'm looking for the flow era too. 
In all your bindings I see you are considering weight, in that case I would go with the flux


----------



## Hawaiianeze (Sep 20, 2012)

Arbor Westmark + Flux DS-30 FTW

I have exact same stats as you, but am like an inch or so taller and have a size 11 Nike Zoom Force Boot. Here's a thread of my setup it's honestly my favorite set up I've ever had.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/49897-2013-arbor-westmark.html


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

Hawaiianeze said:


> Arbor Westmark + Flux DS-30 FTW
> 
> I have exact same stats as you, but am like an inch or so taller and have a size 11 Nike Zoom Force Boot. Here's a thread of my setup it's honestly my favorite set up I've ever had.
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/49897-2013-arbor-westmark.html


Any trouble with the shoe size? Bc Im 10.5 and looking at the blacklist for that reason.


----------



## Hawaiianeze (Sep 20, 2012)

sxdaca said:


> Any trouble with the shoe size? Bc Im 10.5 and looking at the blacklist for that reason.


no, everything feels great on mine. The board carves, pops, and jibs perfectly IMO. Coming from an arbor draft I feel much more in control, it's just as easy to jib, and has a ton of pop. With a size 10.5 shoe you could get a Westmark and be fine.


----------



## thowi (Nov 4, 2009)

Alright, so I decided for the Malativas.

* Union Contact Pro: Toe ratchet gets stuck easily. Toe straps looked rather primitive.
* Raiden Phantom: Significantly heavier than the others, straps and ratchets only average, footbed poor.
* Flux DS30: Would have been my second favorite (nice ratchets, straps), but...
* The Malavitas had even stronger, and perfectly flying ratchets. Also the EVA footbed has better cushioning, they have Re:Flex and overall they appeared to be built more solidly.

So thanks everybody!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

thowi said:


> Alright, so I decided for the Malativas.
> 
> * Union Contact Pro: Toe ratchet gets stuck easily. Toe straps looked rather primitive.
> * Raiden Phantom: Significantly heavier than the others, straps and ratchets only average, footbed poor.
> ...


I personally liked the ratchets and straps on Raidens better than the ones on the Vitas. And the Phantoms have the airbags which are great for dampening but I've heard the Vitas are more comfy in everyday riding.

But the ratchets were like butter. So smooth.


----------

